# 3 G  sur Ipad



## Accolade (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour et Merci de votre aide,
Je n'ai pas réussis a trouver le titre ...
Je voudrais acheter Ipad . Je me pose un certaine nombre de questions que je hiérarchise en dessous :
Est-ce que je peux demander d'annuler la 3G de mon Iphone à SFR pour la mettre sur Ipad et si oui est-ce économique ?
Puis-je relier Ipad a mon PC pour récupérer mon traitement de textes, ou Emails ?
Puis-je trouver sur le marché application type traducteur sans être branché sur internet ( pour utilisation à l'étranger ) 

Merci d'avance de votre aide

---------- Post added at 13h24 ---------- Previous post was at 13h19 ----------

J'ai oublié :  Mon Iphone est un 3 GS


----------



## drs (27 Novembre 2011)

Accolade a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux demander d'annuler la 3G de mon Iphone à SFR pour la mettre sur Ipad et si oui est-ce économique ?


Non, il te faut un abonnement pour ton ipad. 


Accolade a dit:


> Puis-je relier Ipad a mon PC pour récupérer mon traitement de textes, ou Emails ?


Pour les mails, nul besoin de connecter à l'ordi. Pour les documents, reste à voir ce que tu veux faire exactement.


Accolade a dit:


> Puis-je trouver sur le marché application type traducteur sans être branché sur internet ( pour utilisation à l'étranger )


Il doit y en avoir plusieurs, mais je ne connais pas.


----------



## Accolade (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir et merci de votre aide,

Pour répondre a votre question je cherche a travailler dans ma voiture pour préparer un courrier par exemple comme on peux le faire avec Word, ou excel par exemple, puis le soir relier a mon PC pour sauvegarder mais aussi imprimer .


----------

